# low placenta at 32 weeks, opinion please?



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi would be grateful for some advice from you please.

i was diagnosed with a low placenta at 21 weeks - 16mm from internal os and repeat scan at 32 weeks showed it was still 19mm from internal os. its a posterior placenta. i have a  further scan this wed when i will be 35 weeks but i dont think it will have moved up that much in 4 weeks if it only moved 3mm in 10 weeks. i have done some research and it says for a posterior placenta needs to be at least 30mm away from os for a normal delivery or 20mm for anterior placenta.  the last mw told me i would have a repeat scan at 37 weeks if still low this wed but im a bit anxious about waiting again and not knowing if i need a section or not esp if i have early labour and it becomes a risk to me or baby. its my first so am more anxious after all we have been thru to get this far.

what is your opinion on this? most people have said i should have seen an obs person by now but the mw keeps fobbing me off when i see her. do you think i should insist on  seing a doctor and have some sort of plan rather than just wait and see policy, its making me an my bf more and more anxious

many thanks for your time
Jasmine x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

there isn't really any benefit of seeing a dr at the moment, as the plan will still be the same as now until you know for definite where the placenta is. If you do go into labour before the next scan, they will so a portable scan and if it is still in the way, they will do a section, if not, they will allow you to deliver. There isn't any other plan that can be put in place at present,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

HI 
many thanks for your reply. it makes sense as i havent had the scan until wed. so am i right in believing that they just keep scanning every 2 weeks and dont have a plan unles i go into labour? if the placenta is still 2cm away this wed surely they would plan to section at 38 weeks, it just feels such a risk to be left to go in to labour and risk a heavy bleed!! when it could be avoided/??

sorry if i sound paranoid!

Jasmine x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

if it hasn't moved out of the way by weds, they will book you in for a section.  If you go into labour before your section date, you would probably start dilating slowly at first, so there would be time to section you before you had a bleed. People tend to be less likely to go into
labour with a low lying placenta as the head can't get down into the pelvis properly, which whilst this doesn't mean that you won't go into labour, there isnt any pressure on your cervix, so it is less likely at a premature stage. This risk outweighs the risks of delivering your baby prematurely,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi
Thanks Emily... ill await the scan tomorrow and see what they say then, my gp has referred us to see a dr after wed to discuss the results and hopefully have a plan of sorts.,

J x


----------

